# 4-H Fair!!!



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i showed dairy goats this year at the county 4-H fair. 
i got grand champion yearling doe for one of my yearlings, the other one of my does got third saanen
my intermediate milker doe got 3 out of four and for produce of dam she got second of two
dam and daughter my doe and her daughter that i own won first pace saanen dam and daughter the other yearling i have with her dam that i don't own got second 
and for showmanship i won first prize in my class


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

Old Post Farm said:


> i showed dairy goats this year at the county 4-H fair.
> i got grand champion yearling doe for one of my yearlings, the other one of my does got third saanen
> my intermediate milker doe got 3 out of four and for produce of dam she got second of two
> dam and daughter my doe and her daughter that i own won first pace saanen dam and daughter the other yearling i have with her dam that i don't own got second
> and for showmanship i won first prize in my class


Congrats


----------

